# Eldar Rumors (bit of News)



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

From BOLS, new rumors on the Eldar. 



> Eldar mid to late 2012. Possibly 1st or 2nd official 6 ed codex
> 
> Guardians being redone. Will include new weapons platform and storm guardian bits.
> 
> ...


The Phantom also had its CCW arm debut at UK GD11. 









The Pheonix Lord for the Shadow Spectres

















Now that it seems as if the Eldar codex is not to far away anyone else hearing any rumors on our pointy eared friends?


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Just heard that that "drop pod" might actually sort of infiltrate in, allowing a selected reserved unit to deploy turn 1. AV11 and has a HW turret. From Stickmonkey on Warseer. Evidently he heard about this thing from two seperate sources, but who really knows.

Do we even know who is writing the codex?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Far enough away for a lot of this to be speculative. Still, good to see an indication Eldar may be in the pipeline. They need it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

drop pod for eldar ??? utter tosh, they have the webway and technology undreamed of by man they dont need a drop pod.also new guardians ? again cant see it, they were relegated last time and are not needed,most of this is just speculation because GW had a training sculpt warlo
ck and guardian at GD.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> most of this is just speculation because GW had a training sculpt warlock and guardian at GD.


My thoughts exactly. Hell the models are probably just test's for a future Plastic/Failcast sculpt of Warlocks, and a new Guardian box with Storm Guardian bits


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This doesnt say anything to me that the eldar codex is in the pipeline. Forgeworld have thier own release schedule that bears not relation to the GW studio. 

Nice looking Phoenix lord though.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It has been rumored for a bit that Eldar are getting the 1st or 2nd codex for 6th edition. The part I do not buy is there is a new Vyper kit coming out. They just put out the venom that is suppose to be based of the vyper.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

They might make it more in line with the current venom model? I'm thinking minor upgrades like the half wind shield...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Djinn, I take it your wife does not like these rumors? :wink:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice to see eldar getting a bit more attention again for FW.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

If this is true, then this means that Chaos will get pushed back until late 2013 or early 2014.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the Eldar dex is older then the Chaos dex at thins point.

My wallet hates this annoucement, you know how much FW I still need to get?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm gonna call BS on the entire thing. It's too far off for these rumors to be anything approaching accurate. I'll be surprised to see any of this pan out.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You know KD most of these are so general that they are likely true, but I can see where you doubt others too. Its like the rumor that a new Nightwing is being released, its easily believable because that kit is so dated.

New Tanks: Given
New Jet Bike: Maybe
New Vyper: Doubt it
New Warlocks: Likely
New Aspects: Doubt it, they where just redone
Droppod: Highly Doubt, maybe a webway ship


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> It has been rumored for a bit that Eldar are getting the 1st or 2nd codex for 6th edition.


It's Black Templars -> Chaos Marines -> Eldar

EDIT: Reason: The 6th edition starter set AKA. the next AoBR equivalent, will be Black Templars + Chaos as a tie-in to the MMORPG Warhammer 40K: Dark Millennium Online. The following codices will be the remaining races from WH40KMO, which is Eldar and Imperial Guard.

EDIT 2: These rumors are toss, 110% guaranteed, it's just BoLS knee-jerk conjecture in the panic that their niche is gone and their website is useless now.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

If eldar are indeed mid-year 2012, then virtually all writing work will be done, plastics will be virtully complete and the final thing left to happen before the book goes to repro is the models to come back so EM can do the colour section. That will be done by Christmas. 

People seem to think these projects get thrown together over a couple of months, that the schedule is flexible and can be altered and shifted around seemingly on a whim. It's simply not true. It's also not true that the new box for 40k will be what it is to tie-in with a computer game. It will in fact be the other way around: the decision for the contents will have been made over 2 years ago, the work will all be finished by now and the computer company will have chosen their factions following discussions on this years ago. GW never has and never will tailor their schedule around an external release, they insist the external releases work around them.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> If eldar are indeed mid-year 2012, then virtually all writing work will be done, plastics will be virtully complete and the final thing left to happen before the book goes to repro is the models to come back so EM can do the colour section. That will be done by Christmas.


Before 6th edition comes out, we will see Necrons and Tau, and immediately after, Black Templars and Chaos. If you think that leaves room for any kind of Eldar in 2012, especially since the Eldar codex is _after_ 6th edition, please apply for a job at the GW R&D dept. because they can certainly need someone like you to figure out how to make their production lines go faster.



SilverTabby said:


> People seem to think these projects get thrown together over a couple of months, that the schedule is flexible and can be altered and shifted around seemingly on a whim. It's simply not true. It's also not true that the new box for 40k will be what it is to tie-in with a computer game. It will in fact be the other way around: the decision for the contents will have been made over 2 years ago, the work will all be finished by now and the computer company will have chosen their factions following discussions on this years ago. GW never has and never will tailor their schedule around an external release, they insist the external releases work around them.


That is semantics. Whether or not the 40K release ties in with the video game or the other way around is irrelevant, the point is, they tie in with each other.


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Loving the look of that Pheonix Lord. It's great to seecompanies outside GW focusing on Eldar again.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Oakley said:


> Loving the look of that Pheonix Lord. It's great to seecompanies outside GW focusing on Eldar again.


I like it too, just a shame everyone and their dog sculpts those ugly scenic bases onto the miniatures now a days :angry:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I really wanna see the back story on this new PL and the followers.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Before 6th edition comes out, we will see Necrons and Tau, and immediately after, Black Templars and Chaos. If you think that leaves room for any kind of Eldar in 2012, especially since the Eldar codex is _after_ 6th edition, please apply for a job at the GW R&D dept. because they can certainly need someone like you to figure out how to make their production lines go faster.


I like how absolutely certain you are that things are going to proceed as you describe.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I doubt that BT and Chaos will be in the starter box for 6th ed. GW has NEVER catered to the release of any computer game to push sales. I mean if they did then undoubtably there would be a Codex: Blood Ravens by now.

I also doubt that Eldar will be a 2012 release but they deserve to be released before Chaos. People seem to forget that the Eldar codex is not only older than the Chaos one but that the Eldar codex also became more bland with its current addition (No Craftworld Eldar book). To pile on the reasons lets not forget that a significant proportion of the Eldar produce range was released for 3rd edition or even before that. Some people want these models (Wraithguard, Jetbikes, Warp Spiders and many others) to have new sculpts since the poses on some are ugly. The best Chaos can claim to is having a few special characters being a bit old.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Before 6th edition comes out, we will see Necrons and Tau, and immediately after, Black Templars and Chaos. If you think that leaves room for any kind of Eldar in 2012, especially since the Eldar codex is _after_ 6th edition, please apply for a job at the GW R&D dept. because they can certainly need someone like you to figure out how to make their production lines go faster.


You seem to have missed the very first word in my post, which was 'if'. This is a rumour thread about the Eldar, but you can replace the word 'Eldar' with any other race you like, the timings will still be right. Whatever is in that slot will be done and dusted before Christmas. 40K was finished a while ago.



> That is semantics. Whether or not the 40K release ties in with the video game or the other way around is irrelevant, the point is, they tie in with each other.


True, but it winds up the top management no end when people say they've done something to tie-in with an external release :wink:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> True, but it winds up the top management no end when people say they've done something to tie-in with an external release :wink:


Really? I have to make a note to do it more then!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Now i am totally confused.

I have read within Heresy that in the 1st quarter that Sisters will get an all new plastic/finecast release, then

I have read within Heresy that the next box set AoBR replacement will be Chaos v Dark Eldar.

I have read within Heresy that the next 40K releases are Tau and then Necron, or the other way around.

I have read within Heresy that we are supposed to get The Summer of Flyers.

I have read within Heresy that we something Apocalypse (Imperial Guard) related.

You can understand why i am confused as to all these rumours, it really seems that many really don't know what is going to happen and basically making stuff up.

If my local GW Store Manager and my contacts with GW Middle Management don't know what is going on how do ordinary punters know what going on, they don't


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Now i am totally confused.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


And there you have it. Most of the rumours you read are either wishful thinking, or made up of reading posts made by other people, repeating or mis-repeating stuff posted previously by wishful thinkers. It is virtually impossible to get accurate information out of the Studio itself, and anyone claiming to have "seen stuff being made at the moment" will 99% of the time be lying. It's almost impossible for non-HQ GW staff to get in there, let alone a member of the public. 

Redshirts and store management know what they are told, which is the release schedule for the next month. At National Managers Meetings, the gist of what will be coming for the next 6 months is hinted at, but they don't get shown _anything_. 

_This_ is why it's worth going to GDUK. You actually get to talk to the Studio staff, and if you're lucky, can get one of them to slip up and spill something. Like the comment made by a BL author on "getting hold of the new Necron Codex for reference". I'd believe that one.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its all rumor, sometimes you can string together enough to make it credable but others its easy to defunct.

Then there are rumors that are pretty much common sense.

Like the fact that eldar are going to get new tanks. That one is pretty much a given.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Its all rumor, sometimes you can string together enough to make it credable but others its easy to defunct.
> 
> Then there are rumors that are pretty much common sense.
> 
> Like the fact that eldar are going to get new tanks. That one is pretty much a given.


I am not so sure. Nowadays apart from Dark Eldar every army that gets released gets a few releases for new units and a couple of old units are updated. The Eldar have so much stuff that needs updating I wonder how a new Codex might pan out for them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Most of our models are fine, the major things that need an update are 

HQ:
Farseer/Warlock
Avatar
Pheonix Lords

Elite:
Wraithguard

Troops:
None

Fast Attack:
Warp Spider

Heavy:
None

Stuff that can be added:
Nightwing
Venom like vehicle
Add-Ons for the Falcon tank to include D-Cannon, Pulsar, Sonic Lance, AA Battery (non Apoc version of the weapon)
Something like a dreadknight (Eldar also had an older knight titan back in the day)


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would add Shining Spears, Guardians, Jetbikes and maybe adding one or 2 plastic aspect warrior packs onto that list.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> True, but it winds up the top management no end when people say they've done something to tie-in with an external release :wink:


I find that giving my manager a cheery "Morning!" and a big happy glad-to-be-at-work smile has the same effect. Or at least, it makes him paranoid about what I'm up to.... :grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I would add Shining Spears, Guardians, Jetbikes and maybe adding one or 2 plastic aspect warrior packs onto that list.


I could agree with Shining Spears but they do not "need" it. I personally like the jet bike.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Achaylus72
"If this is true, then this means that Chaos will get pushed back until late 2013 or early 2014."

Maybe, maybe not.
At Gamesday the major Chaos player from our group was talking very enthusiastically with a Black Library writer about his work. And the fact that he'd like to see some of the writers' literary creations become officially playable in the tabletop game.
The writer, caught up in the enthusiasm, said he'd been trying for a couple of months now to get Phil Kelly to incorporate one of his most iconic characters into the Codex.
Which tells me that Mr Kelly has been working on the Codex for quite some time and while I accept a schedule is a schedule, two to three more years to release seems somewhat pessimistic.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Pssyche said:


> ...
> The writer, caught up in the enthusiasm, said he'd been trying for a couple of months now to get Phil Kelly to incorporate one of his most iconic characters into the Codex.
> Which tells me that Mr Kelly has been working on the Codex for quite some time and while I accept a schedule is a schedule, two to three more years to release seems somewhat pessimistic.


IF this holds true then its at least going to be a characterful and fun book.
Approved:good:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I doubt that BT and Chaos will be in the starter box for 6th ed. GW has NEVER catered to the release of any computer game to push sales. I mean if they did then undoubtably there would be a Codex: Blood Ravens by now.
> 
> I also doubt that Eldar will be a 2012 release but they deserve to be released before Chaos. People seem to forget that the Eldar codex is not only older than the Chaos one but that the Eldar codex also became more bland with its current addition (No Craftworld Eldar book). To pile on the reasons lets not forget that a significant proportion of the Eldar produce range was released for 3rd edition or even before that. Some people want these models (Wraithguard, Jetbikes, Warp Spiders and many others) to have new sculpts since the poses on some are ugly. The best Chaos can claim to is having a few special characters being a bit old.


I can agree with this. Though, being a chaos fan myself, it's hard to overcome my bias for purposes of eldar-sympathy. In Sorte Slaaneshi and all that.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I suppose I can assume from all this that if I'm going for Eldar as my next army then I should go ahead and buy some models and the Codex as it's going to be awhile yet before new stuff hits?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> It's Black Templars -> Chaos Marines -> Eldar
> 
> EDIT: Reason: The 6th edition starter set AKA. the next AoBR equivalent, will be Black Templars + Chaos as a tie-in to the MMORPG Warhammer 40K: Dark Millennium Online. The following codices will be the remaining races from WH40KMO, which is Eldar and Imperial Guard.
> 
> EDIT 2: These rumors are toss, 110% guaranteed, it's just BoLS knee-jerk conjecture in the panic that their niche is gone and their website is useless now.


Utter Crap, the Black Templars WILL NOT be the only chapter that you'll be able to choose in the game, so STOP associating Black Templars as the sole chapter in the game and that the new Starter Set will be connected to them, IT WILL NOT.
Why do people see the need to think Black Templars as the only chapter in the game and that the 6th ed Starter set is connect to the release of the game.

The game is a MMORPG and as with any game of that type customization of the Character will be prevalent and a choice of Chapter Schemes will be available and will probably have something similar to the army painter in the DOW games.

As to Eldar i refuse to believe they'll be released before Chaos Space Marines, regardless of how old, (Other releases show the irrelevance of age of a codex hence Dark Eldar getting a new codex after many many years) Chaos Space are perhaps more popular and will perhaps be released before even Eldar.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I could agree with Shining Spears but they do not "need" it. I personally like the jet bike.


Then your gonna be upset. I have recently seen photos of some Eldar Jetbikers tht were meant to be released in the last codex but somewhere something happened and most likely will be released for the next codex.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Then your gonna be upset. I have recently seen photos of some Eldar Jetbikers tht were meant to be released in the last codex but somewhere something happened and most likely will be released for the next codex.


Really? I can say with absolute confidence that no new jetbikes were made during the last Eldar Codex release, nor at any point up to 2009. They may have made more in the interim in preparation, or whilst they were making the DE ones, but they weren't made at the last release.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

New models mean nothing. The Plastic DP was leaked more then a year before the new dex. SO maybe eldar will be seen 2013-late 2012. If the pictures were real.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know the jet bike that he is talking about. It was a test model done by Jes Goodwin.



















I could deal with these. They still look enough like the old ones.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

One test model is not the same as "they were made for the last release". That is a plastic / resin / modelling putty mock-up, and is something that gets done a lot. The DE raider was done the same way, 4 years before it was even started properly :wink:


----------



## Mattkips (Sep 11, 2011)

Well the Harlequin Troupe on the GW UK Website says it's no longer available, this could be pointing towards a finecast release of them? Didn't know where else to put this..


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Mattkips said:


> Well the Harlequin Troupe on the GW UK Website says it's no longer available, this could be pointing towards a finecast release of them? Didn't know where else to put this..


think its the same with all the aspects that arnt released in finecast yet


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Interestingly Eldrad is now No Longer Available to purchase from GW UK website. Finecast Eldrad on its way?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

heads on!


----------

